# Computer reboot command for dos



## flyboy320 (Dec 13, 2001)

I currently have a computer which I use only for running a certain dos program. I boot this program/computer up using a dos boot disk in the floppy drive whith the program on it (which runs in the ram disk - no hd on the compter). I would like to be able to get the computer to reboot every night anytime between say 2:00-6:00 am.

Is there a command I could put in one of the system files which loads as boot time to accomplish this? I thought there might be a command to restart after so many seconds have elapsed since startup.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
There's no DOS command to do this,
but there's some (free) DOS utilities
that can.

Here's a program that can do several
things in DOS. It's designed to send
keystrokes to DOS programs at certain
times (for automation), but it can also
reboot at a preset time each day.

Direct link to list of download sites:
http://www.simtel.net/pub/dl/3741.html

The documentation is good, and gives
an example of setting up to auto reboot.
The SCANCODE.COM file is only 13kb, so
it should fit on your limited floppy space
(the documentation is 176k, but ya don't
need it on the boot floppy).

I haven't tried the reboot option, but the
sendkeys function works on my system
with no problems. 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There are a lot of installation disks that you can find these files on also. I think there is one called reboot.com on a setup CD I had. Look on google for a reboot utility

http://shiloh.shanje.com/utils/reboot/reboot.zip


----------



## good_fela (Jun 17, 2003)

NT
@ECHO OFF & cd/d %temp% & echo [version] > {out}.inf
(set inf=InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall)
echo signature=$chicago$ >> {out}.inf
echo [defaultinstall] >> {out}.inf
rundll32 setupapi,%inf% 1 %temp%\{out}.inf
del {out}.inf

WIN98
RUNDLL32 SHELL32.DLL,SHExitWindowsEx 0 logout
RUNDLL32 SHELL32.DLL,SHExitWindowsEx 1 shutdown
RUNDLL32 SHELL32.DLL,SHExitWindowsEx 2 reboot
RUNDLL32 SHELL32.DLL,SHExitWindowsEx 4 forece reboot

Thanks to 
www.robvanderwoude.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Go here and download Reboot.com (a simple dos app that when run, reboots your computer).

HexStar


----------

